# Sanatorium Juterbog



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2019)

I’ve written extensively about the history of the abandoned town of Juterbog here: 

After spending a day wandering around we went back to the hotel for a beer and to retrace our steps on Google Maps. To our horror, we’d missed an excellent looking building in the woods. So we got an early night in preparation for the next day. 

….Well, not all of us. JC and myself got drunk in a beach themed cocktail bar on brightly coloured cocktails, and then infiltrated the service tunnels under our hotel, but that’s a different story… 

Anyway at first light our poor hung over eyes blinked open, we poured the sand out our shoes and set off back to Juterbog. 

We spent hours wading through the thick dense forest. Occasionally stopping to check our bearings on our phones to make sure we were actually still heading towards our goal. Occasionally we’d hear a rustle close by and a deer would break cover from the undergrowth, bounding past us at full canter. Eventually we found it. 




Bars on the windows:



Mural to scare the kids:



Split Corridor:












What struck me the most once inside wasn’t just the lack of graffiti, it was the silence. 










It was a still day, with no wind in the trees. I had split up from my fellow explorers and it was absolutely silent, absolutely calm. 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 11, 2019)

Ooh I like that, u have caught the light perfectly there nice one!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 11, 2019)

Fantastically shot pictures mate.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Ooh I like that, u have caught the light perfectly there nice one!



Cheers dude! It was a beauty! 



HughieD said:


> Fantastically shot pictures mate.



Thank you very much Sir!


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 11, 2019)

Widows resemble citrus slices!
Love the artwork and colours of it against the harsh flaking walls.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 11, 2019)

Been here a few times over the years and it spread a lot further than those 2 parts mate


----------

